# '71 Phoon!



## chuckspeed (Aug 3, 2008)

Bought this earlier in the year - am the 2nd owner.  Have added new skins and shipped it off to Key West as my grocery-getter - or for haulin' around anything bigger than a biscuit.  Bike was originally from Maumee, OH.  Since the pic, I've added an offset seatpost to allow me to flat foot the bike at intersections.


----------

